# Nissan 300zx turbo or 2006 nismo sentra ser spec-v



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

im having a dought . on my b-day i was planning on getting a o6' nissan sentra ser spec-v with all the nismo stuff in it but i had to go on vacation to california and a friend is selling me a turbo 300zx with 126,934 miles, good body condition, 19'' inch chrome rims completly stock for $4,500, another think that happened was that he let me test drive the 300zx and it spun out really crazy lost control 2 TIMES. ONE OF THOSE TIMES I ALMOST HIT A TRUCK THE OTHER I HIT THE CURVE AND LIKE ABOUT 2'' INCHES MORE I WOULD OF HIT A THREE. can you make the handling better on a 300zx ?
i also need to find a way to see how to get it shipped back to illinois (anybody have an idea on how much it would cost and who would ship it for cheap but insured to get there). please help me out with some details to help me make my decision , i would really appreciate it.i need to know quickly before i go back to illinois. 

also: anybody selling a 240sx, 300zx, or sentra for cheap please give me some info. thanks.

THANKS


NOTE: i wasnt sure were to put this post, sorry for the problems i may couse.


----------

